

Debugging and Profiling Node.js Applications - olalonde
https://gist.github.com/balupton/3944017

======
ecaron
I'm pleased that this article buries the Dtrace functionality towards the
bottom. Before this post, the Node.js post on profiling
(<http://blog.nodejs.org/2012/04/25/profiling-node-js/>) was the most
referenced piece on the topic - unfortunately Dtrace doesn't look like its
ever going to run on Linux so I've been left in the dark.

~~~
kogir
Given that dtrace and ZFS are both available on FreeBSD, what are the reasons
for choosing to deploy Linux instead? It's not like the GUI or driver support
matter on a server.

------
shocks
This is a fantastic resource, thank you.

